# Intuos 2 Installation Problems



## Hannes (May 13, 2008)

Hi altogether, as th title said i have problems with the installation of an wacom intuos 2 GT.
the case is that this "old" piece of plastic use a serial connection, i buyed an adapter no problems so far.
the problem is that i dont have a driver disc, i use vista 32 Bit, and it registered new hardware etc... but the system just want a disc and dont get used with the program that wacom placed online.
... which i have installed and reinstalled three times or so...
if i click on browse for driver software it just says "windows was unable to install your WACOM XD-1218-R" (now you have the full name), and in the controle panel i just get an error message under properties.

... and thanks for all answers in advance


----------



## Magica (May 13, 2008)

Have you tried going onto the website and downloaded any updated drivers?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 13, 2008)

I go to Wacom for all drivers. Never use the CDs. =P


----------



## Hannes (May 13, 2008)

exactly thats the problem,
 i loaded the right driver software from wacom, but vista want appearently 
a single driver file, it couldnt locate it in the folder where i placed the Wacom file, 
i just... dont know what to do, but it seems like its not just a vista problem i have on another 
partition xp, and it also doesnt work.... damn


----------

